# NDC- Medicare



## aaia2011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble billing Medicare and using NDC format? Keep getting rejects for invalid format... reject reads must be 5-4-2 format no hyphens. We have billed with no hyphens, extra digit in front, and with hyphens.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 21, 2011)

There must be an N4 in front of the number with no space and you substitute 0 for the dashes and make sure the number is 11 digits exactly so they the N4 plus the number will equal 13 characters


----------



## aaia2011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Our NDC for example is 55555-4444-22 so take out the - and add zero's correct? So it would be 5555504444022? then put N4 in front? That makes it 14 digits. Did I understand correctly/right? Thank you for your help


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 21, 2011)

you can only have 13 total so you  would leave the 0 s out in your example.  The number itself can be only 11 digits. Then you put the N4 in front so N455555444422


----------

